# PVC conduit in bridge



## les (Mar 22, 2010)

I was told by my cheef state inspector that i needed to have slip joints at every joint in concreet encased 6 & 4 inch PVC conduit being laid in a curb pour across a bridge. I don't argue with the man, but i cant find the section stating such a codein the NEC. and there is no such thing in my state code. Please help


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stands to reason. If the concrete is going to expand and contract at those points, so must your conduit.


----------



## les (Mar 22, 2010)

it is one solid pour , no breaks in the concreet. but he says i cant glue and run the bells, I have to use expantion joints, why would i need those encased in concreet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are expansion joints going to be cut in after the pour cures?


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

NEC 300.7 B however, the only place we have used expansion fittings on a bridge was when the conduits were installed in a chase after the pre-fab road sections were put in place. When using the expansion fittings, the conduit must not be secured too rigidly, if it is the expansion fittings will not work. If poured in concrete, not sure how the fittings would work.


----------



## les (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks four your help guys,:thumbsup: i'm stumped on this one! I guess i'll find the awnser somewhere, it must be REAL obscure


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The NEC is not an all-emcompassing document. Your answer may lie in the job specs, state or federal road-building requirements, or some other similar statute.


----------



## les (Mar 22, 2010)

road bulding requirments, thats one place i havent looked at yet THANKS!:thumbup:


----------

